# SDDM Login

## GianGian2387

Buonasera a tutti,

ho provato ad installare SDDM Login per effettuare il login sulla macchina (utilizzo i3), all'avvio ricevevo il messaggio: start-stop-daemon: /usr/bin/xdm does not exust

ERROR: could not start the Display Manager

ho provato dunque ad installare xdm, ora all'avvio vedo la scherata login ma di xdm ed entro in un desktop che ricorda n pò win3.0... non ho idea di come funzioni e di cosa possa fare per tornare alla situazione precedente o, magari, far partire SDDM, avete qualche idea?

----------

## sabayonino

Ciao.

XDM è stato sostituito da 

```
gui-libs/display-manager-init
```

disabilita il servizio XDM , ed abilita il servizio "display-manager"

----------

## GianGian2387

Ho seguito questa guida per installare SDDM: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/SDDM

Quindi mi stai dicendo che al posto di installare xdm (per le dipendenze richieste) dovrei dare il comando che hai postato te, in aggiunta ai comandi già dati, ho capito bene?

Il mio scopo e’ utilizzarlo per effettuare login, come già detto, uso i3

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Dovresti avere ricevuto questa news, l'ultima parte puoi lasciarla perdere.

----------

## ilnanny

 *GianGian2387 wrote:*   

> 

 

#== • emergi sddm login-manager 

```
emerge --ask x11-misc/lxdm
```

#= Sostituisci xdm con sddm in :

 /etc/conf.d/display-manager

#= Carica il demone all'avvio:

```
 rc-update add display-manager default
```

----------

